# New bike, first Carbon bike



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

So, I got a new bike today.

sorry bout the reflectors, 


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good looking bike... I have last years Z6 and love it enjoy.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! I love the geometry of the Z class.


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats! I love my fairly new Z5 alot!


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

Bought my Z5 in Nov 2010 and have never regretted buying it. The multitude of yellow stickers peel off easily. Read the threads titled "Z series" and "White tires" for more about Z's in general and Z5's in particular.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen 

Ill post a pic once I get my Ksyriums on it


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Done.

Here she is.


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr

and the glamour


Untitled by hondaisthebest, on Flickr


And yes, those ARE gatorskins.
I have two sets of folding GP4000s but once i moved to cali I HAD to do something about all these thorns/rocks/mysterious pinch flats.


----------

